# Have UPC (formerly NTL) just made digital cheaper than analogue?



## GeneralZod (12 Sep 2008)

If so I've been waiting for this for a long time. 

I'm paying UPC €23.50 a month for analogue TV.

According to an advertisement I heard on the radio yesterday a basic digital service is €20.00 a month.

Can I cancel the analogue and go to digital so saving €3.50 a month or is the digital cost _on top of_ the analogue price?


----------



## theresa1 (12 Sep 2008)

Yes make sure you order online and get FREE connection and save €3.50 per month and get BBC 3,4 and a few other extra stations.


----------



## Gondola (12 Sep 2008)

I already have a digital package, but it seems that the price has gone down (I have the digital select). Will they be charging me less?


----------



## theresa1 (12 Sep 2008)

No the select package is €26. You can downgrade to value and that is €20. Basically three different digital packages - value,select, and max. Other stuff like Movies etc you would pay more for that regardless of what package you are on.


----------



## eggerb (13 Sep 2008)

Their phone, internet and TV service is worth looking at for €44 per month. I downgraded my TV service to the €20 package and added on VOIP phone and 3 mb internet for an extra €24. I ported my eircom number over so I kept that. The only downside was the relative cost of international calls so I got myself a Skype handset (takes land line as well) and can make [broken link removed] (incl Ireland) anytime for €4.54 per month (or €3.39 for Ireland landlines only). UPC's mobile phone rates are on a par with the main copper wire players. I find the VOIP call quality over UPC and Skype fine. Therefore, my combined bills of approx €100 (€32 Chorus & €68 eircom) have been reduced to approx €50.


----------



## eggerb (13 Sep 2008)

theresa1 said:


> No the select package is €26. You can downgrade to value and that is €20. Basically three different digital packages - value,select, and max. Other stuff like Movies etc you would pay more for that regardless of what package you are on.


 
They have started to charge an administration charge for downgrades but not for services that were in place before a certain date in 2008.


----------



## Olympian (13 Sep 2008)

If you move from analogue to digital it's considered a new contract with a 12 month term.


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Sep 2008)

Olympian said:


> If you move from analogue to digital it's considered a new contract with a 12 month term.



Yes, for any changes to the UPC products you would need to read the T&Cs very carefully.  Had a look recently at Broadband speed info and checked out the form mentioned.  It confirms:

" I understand that by upgrading to the new higher speed I am entering into a new 12 month contract. Increases from 1Mb to 3Mb, 3Mb to 10Mb and 6Mb to 20Mb will not incur any extra costs"


----------



## ClubMan (13 Sep 2008)

Pity their website says that their services are available in areas in which they are actually not available! Like mine.


----------



## theresa1 (13 Sep 2008)

The admin. charge or downgrade charge is €10 each thing you drop. For example say you have sky sports and you cancel it's €10 and you have setanta and cancel another €10 and you reduce your broadband speed another €10.
They seem to be taking their lead from ryanair by sneaking in these extra charges so make sure you know what stuff you want and stick with it. Upgrading is fine you dont pay the admin charge.


----------



## GeneralZod (13 Sep 2008)

You seem very knowledgeable on these matters theresa1. Does the €10 charge apply to the analogue to digital conversion or perhaps I should describe it as digital enablement as analogue is still on the cable pending everyone making the switch and UPC then finally killing the analogue signals.

I hope it doesn't as presumably they've adopted this migratory pricing strategy to help encourage people off analogue so they can start using the bandwidth for other services.


----------



## theresa1 (19 Sep 2008)

No the €10 charge is only for downgrading product's e.g. dropping sports or movies or broadband speed.


----------



## eiregal (19 Sep 2008)

I had an MMDS package up until recently which cost €23.50 per month.  They stopped offering this package and, without telling me, automatically changed me to the €26 Digital package.  When I noticed thi, I asked to be downgraded to the €20 Digital package.  They tried to charge me the €10 to downgrade but I refused to pay it.  I would have chosen the cheaper one had I been offered it in the first place.  Just something other people with MMDS should keep an eye out for.


----------



## GeneralZod (22 Sep 2008)

Well I just tried to sign up on-line for the basic digital package even succumbing to the temptation of DVR for an extra €5 per month only to find that the only way they let you pay is by direct debit. Otherwise there's an extra €3 a month charge.

Thanks but no thanks UPC. 

I'm sticking with analogue and paying you on-line or by cheque.

DTT will be out soon enough.


----------



## Markjbloggs (23 Sep 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> DTT will be out soon enough.



But you will have to pay for that too......


----------



## GeneralZod (23 Sep 2008)

Markjbloggs said:


> But you will have to pay for that too......



If they try to charge for it by direct debit or impose surcharges for not doing so then I won't sign up for that either.


----------



## huskerdu (23 Sep 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> If they try to charge for it by direct debit or impose surcharges for not doing so then I won't sign up for that either.


 
When they switch off the analogue signal, you will.....


----------



## theresa1 (23 Sep 2008)

You could try ringing them GeneralZod and explain your Interest in the DVR and you wanted free connection via the website but you object to paying by direct debit. They can make an exception to this rule. Tell them you are strongly thinking of disconnecting and getting Sky Plus.


----------



## lufc-Tom (23 Sep 2008)

I just recently went through the upgrade from analogue to digital+dvr. I tried to do it via the website but found I'd have to change to direct debit. I rang them and explained that as I was currently receiving someone else's bill in addition to my own, I didn't have a wild amount of confidence in their backoffice operations. (On a different track, they seem to have a random address generator in there, as everytime I deal with them my billing address changes!) The CSR agreed to let me update without switching payment methods. I haven't received an invoice yet, but if that poxy €2 charge they're trying to implement (for non-direct debit payment) appears on my bill they can come out and remove the lot. </rant> That feels better


----------



## GeneralZod (27 Sep 2008)

huskerdu said:


> When they switch off the analogue signal, you will.....



Don't count on it. I appreciate your sentiments 



lufc-Tom said:


> I haven't received an invoice yet, but if that poxy €2 charge they're trying to implement (for non-direct debit payment) appears on my bill they can come out and remove the lot. </rant> That feels better



Sounds very risky. I'd judge it to be a miracle if you don't see the extra charge appear on your bill. Good luck though.


----------



## Coolaboy (30 Sep 2008)

Going to change from Sky to CHOURUS/ntl. Should I cancel sky first and then get the CHorus/Ntl in. You know how its always messy changing from one to another, especialy when I THINK sky are paid one  month in advance.


----------



## markpb (1 Oct 2008)

I just tried to upgrade from analog to digital. I have two other TV points in bedrooms that were split (by me or by the builder) and I'd like to keep them on analog but they told me they'd turn off the analog signal from outside my house unless I paid an installation fee and a monthly rental fee. Has anyone tried this and had any luck?


----------



## anotherdub (6 Mar 2009)

markpb said:


> I just tried to upgrade from analog to digital. I have two other TV points in bedrooms that were split (by me or by the builder) and I'd like to keep them on analog but they told me they'd turn off the analog signal from outside my house unless I paid an installation fee and a monthly rental fee. Has anyone tried this and had any luck?



Don't think they can do this. They should leave you with the analogue until they turn it off for the whole area, once everyone has moved to digital.

Worst case you could just remove the filter they put on?


----------



## oldtimer (6 Mar 2009)

I changed from Sky to Chorus last week because of multiroom charges, Sky €15, Chorus €2. Before changing I explained to SKY why I was changing but they refused to budge. After getting Chorus installed I rang Sky to cancel. Sky were't pleased and then gave me an offer equal to Chorus, but too late. Sky pointed out I can change my mind within 30 days but I will honour Chorus contract for twelve months.


----------



## eggerb (7 Mar 2009)

oldtimer said:


> I changed from Sky to Chorus last week because of multiroom charges, Sky €15, Chorus €2 ....


 
Have Chorus recently reduced their multiroom price? According to this page on their website multiroom costs €8.50


----------



## eggerb (7 Mar 2009)

markpb said:


> I just tried to upgrade from analog to digital. I have two other TV points in bedrooms that were split (by me or by the builder) and I'd like to keep them on analog but they told me they'd turn off the analog signal from outside my house unless I paid an installation fee and a monthly rental fee. Has anyone tried this and had any luck?


 
I upped to digital and they went one further than ignoring the extra points, they put proper cropped connections on them in the utility box outside so I could just add my own splitter box later. Nice chap that came!


----------



## theresa1 (7 Mar 2009)

eggerb said:


> Have Chorus recently reduced their multiroom price? According to this page on their website multiroom costs €8.50


 


For New Customers you get multiroom for €2 a month per room and FREE Digital + (DVR) once you continue to pay for Sky Sports or Sky Movies.

For Existing Customers they just keep taking the money -it's a disgrace!
So for an example Digital + €60 per year but FREE to New Customers and one multiroom €102 per year or €24 per year to New Customers.


----------



## oldtimer (7 Mar 2009)

Thanks Theresa1 for answering Eggerb's query re multiroom for €2. New customers always fare better than existing customers with SKY and Chorus. I think it is a good idea to switch from one to another every 12 months when contract is up - you are considered a new customer each time and qualify for special offers.


----------



## gipimann (8 Mar 2009)

Didn't think you were considered a new customer by sky if you've been with them before?


----------



## theresa1 (8 Mar 2009)

gipimann said:


> Didn't think you were considered a new customer by sky if you've been with them before?


 

- I would agree with this, also upc would take it into consideration if you had their services before and you may not get as good an offer as being an entirely new customer. This leads to one year maybe you get it in wife's name and then cancel and then go back with husband's name as new customer. Once a Customer with both companies all they want is your money and expect you to almost subsidise their new customer's. This should be looked into. Imagine being a customer in a clothers shop for year's and having to pay more for your jeans compared to a new customer. Some will say I'm being silly but just think about it for a minute.


----------



## oldtimer (8 Mar 2009)

I was with Chorus up to three years ago and then switched to SKY. When I switched back to Chorus last week they treated me as a new customer and gave me the new customer rates.


----------



## Complainer (26 Mar 2009)

anotherdub said:


> Don't think they can do this. They should leave you with the analogue until they turn it off for the whole area, once everyone has moved to digital.


We currently have NTL analogue in two rooms, sitting room and kitchen. If we switch to digital in the sitting room only, will we still have the analogue signal available in the kitchen?

If I were to go for the multi-room in the kitchen, we have a wall-mounted flat-screen, with all cables nicely tidied behind the wall - nothing visible. Would I have to be stuck with an ugly STB with a cable to the flat screen with multi-room?


----------



## PyritePete (2 Apr 2009)

we are switching to UPC digital tomorrow and have been told that we can keep the analog tv points we have if we want. I also asked if there was a problem with our service outside of the cooling off period, can we revert to analog (assuming we dont then go with Sky) and was told yes. As part of the switch to digital we get one digital tv point free - we wanted another 2 digital tv points and were told its 50 euro per point for installation on top of the 8.50 per month charge ?? Is this correct ?


----------



## Complainer (2 Apr 2009)

Thanks for clarifying the situation re analogue.



PyritePete said:


> - we wanted another 2 digital tv points and were told its 50 euro per point for installation on top of the 8.50 per month charge ?? Is this correct ?


Is this fee for putting down wiring to extra rooms, or do they just have to enable the digital service.


----------



## PyritePete (3 Apr 2009)

engineer called on-time this morning, all done painlessly and we have kept our analog tv points. would need to check regards the 50 euro fee though, would suspect UPC charge this for wiring etc rather than enabling.


----------



## Complainer (3 Apr 2009)

GeneralZod said:


> If so I've been waiting for this for a long time.
> 
> I'm paying UPC €23.50 a month for analogue TV.
> 
> ...


Has the price increased? They are now showing €25 per month on their webpage http://www.upc.ie/television/digitaltv/value/ though the €20 per month is still mentioned at http://www.upc.ie/television/


----------



## NovaFlare77 (4 Apr 2009)

Complainer said:


> Has the price increased? They are now showing €25 per month on their webpage http://www.upc.ie/television/digitaltv/value/ though the €20 per month is still mentioned at http://www.upc.ie/television/


 
The €25 include Digitial plus:

"Includes Digital+ so you can pause, rewind and record live TV."


----------



## PyritePete (7 Apr 2009)

complainer, checked with UPC yesterday and the 50 euro fee is to pay their contractors who carry out their work even if you have rooms already "pre-wired" for tv points


----------



## knealecat (7 Apr 2009)

what do they actually install, do they use the existing splitter box and airal cable?


----------



## PyritePete (8 Apr 2009)

the engineer just checked that our house had a strong enough signal to run/use digital tv outside the house ( we asked him, as this was suggested by another poster) and connected up the top box using the existing white NTL box on the wall and then just hooked up a scart cable. When its installing he wrote down some numbers ( on the technical info homepage) called UPC and all was fine...


----------

